# Vorsicht neue Phishing-Mail betreffent PayPal



## Fränki (26 September 2014)

Hallo,
folgende Phishing-Mail habe ich gestern erhalten und sofort an PayPal weitergeleitet, eine positive Bestätigung und Warnung erfolgte umgehend. Mail-Adresse, Vor.- und Zunahme waren im Schreiben vorhanden.
Ich habe kein Konto bei PayPal.

MfG Fränki


----------



## BenTigger (26 September 2014)

Das ist keine Phising Mail sondern ein Trojanerverteiler.
Typisch dafür ist der ZIP-Anhang.


----------



## Fränki (26 September 2014)

Vielen Dank, kenne mich da nicht so genau aus. Habe natürlich den Anhang nicht geöffnet   und die Mail umgehend an PayPal weitergeleitet.

MfG  Fränki


----------



## BenTigger (26 September 2014)

Somit hat dein Viren und Trojanerschutz Brain 2.0 einwandfrei funktioniert 

Du hast somit das einzig richtige getan.


----------



## pabloxb (19 Dezember 2014)

Ich bekomme ein paar dieser E-Mails pro Tag. Ich habe einen Mac OS. Ist das Trojaner kann mir auch schaden?


----------



## Hippo (20 Dezember 2014)

Würde sagen daß die Chance kleiner ist als auf einem PC - aber verlassen würde ich mich nicht darauf.
Der beste Virenscanner "Brain 2.0" wird immer noch zwischen Monitor und Stuhllehne installiert ...


----------



## Heiko (21 Dezember 2014)

Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass die Phishing-Mail immer besser werden...


----------



## Hippo (21 Dezember 2014)

Jep - ich schau seit geraumer Zeit auch immer lieber 2 - 3x hin.
Wär ja oberpeinlich wenn unsereiner auf sowas reinrasseln würde


----------



## Slotts (31 Dezember 2016)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass .zip Datei im Anhang - ein Virus Trojaner ist. Soweit ich weiss, PayPal sendet keine Dateien im Anhang.
https://www.virus-entferner.de/2016/12/23/paypal-pfishing-trojaner-entfernen/
Lösche einfach diese gefälschte Email.


----------



## Hippo (31 Dezember 2016)

Hust - Staubwegwedel ....
Hast Du gesehen von wann der Thread ist?


----------



## jupp11 (1 Januar 2017)

Durch den Staubnebel geschaut: https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/phishing-radar


			
				Verbraucherzentrale schrieb:
			
		

> *30. Dezember 2016: PayPal-Kunden erneut betroffen*
> Zum Ende des Jahren erreichten uns nochmal vorrangig Phishing-Mails, die auf Kunden des Onlinebezahldienstes *PayPal* abzielen. Unter anderem erreichte uns dabei die Variante "PayPal Verifikation", in der Kunden aufgrund eines angeblichen gescheiterten Loginversuchs aus Tunesien dazu aufgefordert werden ihre Daten erneut zu bestätigen. Lassen Sie sich weder von dieser noch von anderen Phishing-Versuchen dazu bringen ihre Daten auf einer verlinkten Seite preiszugeben. Geben Sie den Betrügern keine Chance und verschieben Sie erhaltene Phishing-Mails einfach in ihren Spamordner


----------

